# Its Puna Budder Jelly Time!!



## nova564t (Jan 16, 2011)

:banana:A few photos to get restarted:banana:View attachment 12-16-10 001.jpg


View attachment pack flag 003.jpg


View attachment camp 006.jpg


View attachment harvest 12-22 009.jpg


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

looks like you've got more than you can smoke! you need my shipping address for the rest? lol nice pics


----------



## meds4me (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Job Btw ~"


----------



## oldone (Jan 21, 2011)

NICE How tall?


----------



## nova564t (Jan 21, 2011)

This was one of my first plants.
View attachment camp 005.jpg


----------



## budtender (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice very nice. Looks like some killer smoke. Did you get to try any yet?


----------



## nova564t (Jan 21, 2011)

I smoked ALL of that one a couple months ago, I think I got about 1.5 oz from that one. Will post pics of my current plants that have been topped and used for clones. Killer buzz just not as tasty as some other strains.


----------



## nova564t (Jan 21, 2011)

Heres the two in bloom right now, they went to 12/12 almost 1 month ago
View attachment sisters 003.jpg


View attachment sisters 001.jpg


----------



## Smelly_NZ (Jan 21, 2011)

one month of 12/12 now the magic starts to happen first the cheeky hairs then those sugary sticky icky crystals. Nicely done K+


----------



## nova564t (Jan 22, 2011)

:banana:  This strain usually takes 60 days to mature so I'm 1/2 way there!!:banana:


----------



## gniyalp (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Nova... get us an update plz


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

gniyalp said:
			
		

> Hey Nova... get us an update plz


Update: A week ago I noticed that my ladies were not budding correctly, after some asking I figured out what was wrong, several of the tabs on my light timer got pushed in causing my lights to come on for 30 minutes at 3 different times during night/dark cycle. I corrected the problem and gave one of the plants away so the remainder gets better light exposure. I can post photos but they dont look much different, give it a week and I'll post again with pics. Also OHC told me this can cause a plant to hermie so I'm keeping a eye on that now also. Thanks for checking in!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 7, 2011)

man that sucks. how long was the light thing going on?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man that sucks. how long was the light thing going on?


Don't know, a whole month I think.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

I started a journal that will show a complete grow I'll be adding to that instead of posting more on this thread.


----------



## gniyalp (Feb 9, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Also OHC told me this can cause a plant to hermie so I'm keeping a eye on that now also. Thanks for checking in!!



Ouch... that blows...  thanks for the update :hubba:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice man, is that off of one plant? looks like a good yeilder


----------

